

Google's IOS hackathon. - ambiate
https://sites.google.com/site/ioshackathon2013/home

======
ambiate
There was some discussion yesterday on the validity of this contest.

" No, this is not a phishing scheme. We are hosting a hackathon to give you an
opportunity to join fellow hackers build a photo viewing app. The hackathon
will take place on Sat, Oct 26th on Google's Mountain View campus. (...) On
behalf of the Google Industry Programs Events team "

